
Ask HN: Good projectors for showing code? - copperx
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m in the position of being able to select projectors for our new Computer Science&#x2F;IT building at the two-year college where I teach, but even after reading many guides, I don&#x27;t know what to look for.<p>Our current projectors are XGA (1024 x 768) and are only usable at native resolution. And because the instructor&#x27;s screen is mirrored, the screen is horribly scaled too.<p>The natural thing is to request 4k projectors for the classrooms, but the ones that are &quot;true&quot; 4k seem to be closer to $10,000, which is out of the budget and likely they will be overkill.<p>Will a 2k projector suffice? what are some good brands? any suggestions?
======
ktpsns
While that's probably not what you want to hear: Why not fix the software
issue with the XGA projector and then create slides with not less then ~23pt
font size for the code?

This is a trivial remark, but: Better show less code, with foreground and
background colours, bold font, etc. -- showing too much code on a slide is
like showing too much equations: it takes the audience a lot of time to read
and understand your slide. Certainly too much time, compared to the speed you
wanted to rush through the your slides ;)

